# good food and bad food



## jimm (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just a bit of a strange question i was thinking about earlier.. well i was thinking lets say you eat really clean chicken lean cuts of meat fish all day ect all the good 'clean' stuff.. then you eat some junk food soda pototoe chips fastfood and stuff ON TOP of that just for a few extra calories and well cause it tastes good, would that bad food have a negative effect on the good food you have just eaten in terms of protein synthesis and stuff of would it not effect it and just add a bit of fat...


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 1, 2011)

strictly in terms of protein synthesis i wouldnt expect any noticeable negative effect. in terms of overall health still probably nothing noticeable but could have some negative effect if you are taking in heavily processed foods or spiking blood sugar too often


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 1, 2011)

If you'd been eating clean for a while (e.g. a week) your body might even see it as a refeed, but continued - mostly you'd just see your progress slow down if you had a good burn rate set up. ALso relative to how much you're burning in terms of calories, it may just be adding additional wasted excess calories.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a bulk cycle to me.


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sometimes I'll add some high calorie junk food to my diet purely for the calories. As long as you're intaking enough protein with your calories and your body is in an anabolic state, protein synthesis will occur (not as optimum as a clean diet's results would yeld). But everyone's body is different, tweak it to what you feel suits you best.


----------



## MyBodyHealth (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Jimm,

I've personally found junk food to be very useful to put on size without worrying about body fat levels too much. But I try to make sure that the junk food has enough protein for my needs.

So, for instance, a triple cheeseburger from Wendy's you are getting around 50g of protein, but you are also getting a whopping amount of calories that will go along with that, which is good.

I also try to limit my intake of carbohydrates, so I skip the fries and stick to the burgers. At KFC, I stick to the chicken and ditch the mash potatoes. When I want pizza, I skip the cheesy/garlic/sweet dessert breadsticks and just stick to the pizza.

Hope this helps,
MyBodyHealth


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 2, 2011)

If I throw some junk in when eating clean for a period of time it really messes up my stomach. It is almost like my body says WTF.


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 2, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> If I throw some junk in when eating clean for a period of time it really messes up my stomach. It is almost like my body says WTF.


 
Same here .. stomach stays messed up for a day or two


----------



## jimm (Aug 2, 2011)

malissamellas said:


> I will always prefer chicken, this has much calories and have lean source of protein that???s very easy to prepare and can be cooked so many different ways..


 

lol what? i wasnt asking what food people liked i was wondering if eating junk food could negativly effect the good food you eat. But now you mention it i too love chicken infact its like 6am here ive already cooked up 2 chicken meals for my day had a shake and im about to eat breakfast


----------



## leestacy38 (Aug 5, 2011)

I thought your on a diet ? Why do you mix up healthy food with junk foods?


----------



## jimm (Aug 5, 2011)

leestacy38 said:


> I thought your on a diet ? Why do you mix up healthy food with junk foods?


 

extra calories? tastes good? might not be able to get to a kitchen to cook food up so have to eat out? is your diet 100% perfect?


----------



## jimm (Aug 6, 2011)

MyBodyHealth said:


> Hey Jimm,
> 
> I've personally found junk food to be very useful to put on size without worrying about body fat levels too much. But I try to make sure that the junk food has enough protein for my needs.
> 
> ...


 

Cool man yeah its pretty much basic stuff less fat as possible really well bad fats any way. Im arite in the sense i dont like desserst and stuff anyway i think i ate too many sweeties as a kid so extremly rare i have them now! Im from the uk i dont think we have them "wendys" over here but dam that must be one big ass burger lol!


----------



## GMO (Aug 6, 2011)

My method is strict diet and caloric intake during the week, then cheating on the weekends.  This way you get 5 days of solid diet and two days of refeeding.  I always take the weekends off from lifting, so the high calories and protein consumption aids in my recovery and refueling for the coming week of training.  That being said, I still try to avoid most fast food joints as their meals are full of sodium and transfats.  I prefer restaurants...


----------



## Alexa1 (Aug 8, 2011)

It depends on the frequency and quantity of junk food. I would eat once or twice a year junk food and it tastes good but then I feel like I have a brick in my stomach for few hours.


----------



## naturessand (Aug 10, 2011)

Junk food is strictly no-no for me. I would prefer fresh fruit and green leafy salads any time of the day.


----------



## jimm (Aug 10, 2011)

Alexa1 said:


> It depends on the frequency and quantity of junk food. I would eat once or twice a year junk food and it tastes good but then I feel like I have a brick in my stomach for few hours.


 

*once a week you mean bro


----------



## jimm (Aug 10, 2011)

naturessand said:


> Junk food is strictly no-no for me. I would prefer fresh fruit and green leafy salads any time of the day.


 

 lol pull the other one mate... and yeah salad is rabbit food.. gimmie steak and eggs any day lol.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 10, 2011)

naturessand said:


> Junk food is strictly no-no for me. I would prefer fresh fruit and green leafy salads any time of the day.



I'd argue a shit load is good every now and then, otherwise your body can't digest stuff. I've become lactose intolerant while dieting for a show.


----------

